# Any ideas what this is?



## Gkreiser (10 mo ago)

This hen has had issues with her beak. Our vet had me use some tetracycline. He thought it could be a sinus issue. She had this on her beak before and I picked it off and it left a whole in her beak. Just wondering if anybody has any idea. She is a pet that winters in my basement during our cold winters. Thanks for any help


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll try for @dawg53 to see what he thinks. I have seen it on one of mine but it never got as big as your girl's. I wonder if it's some type of fungus. 

Also, her beak needs a trim. See how much it's hooked down? That indicates it's much too long. Being indoors she isn't getting as much of a chance to keep her beak worn down.


----------



## Gkreiser (10 mo ago)

Thanks, thanks for informing me on the beak!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really need to see if I can search out what that growth is coming out of the beak. If it was soft, I'd say tumor but it's not.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I found nothing that matches what you're seeing and what I had with my one. 

If you've got a vet you're close to that might be where we can get a definitive answer.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Does the basement have adequate ventilation, ie; not damp?


----------



## Gkreiser (10 mo ago)

Poultry Judge said:


> Does the basement have adequate ventilation, ie; not damp?


Yes, the basement is ventilated. I did send a picture to my vet awhile back and he thought it may be sinus related. He gave me tetracycline to try. We had a beautiful day yesterday so she went out to the coop for the day and when I brought her in (cold spell again) it had been knocked off. This gal has never been a robust chicken, kind of backwards😂 My daughter gave me a pair and I have always said she is a needy chicken. Now she is a pet


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So many become pets. Special to us for one reason or another. 

No bleeding? Too bad you don't have it to give to your vet to look at it under the microscope. It might answer some questions.


----------



## Gkreiser (10 mo ago)

Great idea, I will do that the next time it grows. It would be easy to get a piece to take in. I need to trim her beak but have never done this before.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Have you smelled a foul odor around her beak or out of her mouth? Any lesions inside her mouth? If the answer yes to either question, it could possibly be sinus canker.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@dawg53 , this whatever it is is hard as a rock. And no smell associated with it.

@Gkreiser, think of the beak as a fingernail. There is a quick and if you snip too much off it will bleed. Using nail clippers, I used the kind for dog nails, nip off the curved down bit. Eventually you want the upper beak to be a tad longer than the lower.


----------



## Gkreiser (10 mo ago)

dawg53 said:


> Have you smelled a foul odor around her beak or out of her mouth? Any lesions inside her mouth? If the answer yes to either question, it could possibly be sinus canker.


No odor, I did trim her beak without any mishap! Whatever this is will re- grow. I will take a picture of her now that it is gone and post it. Thanks so much for the quick response.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Gkreiser said:


> No odor, I did trim her beak without any mishap! Whatever this is will re- grow. I will take a picture of her now that it is gone and post it. Thanks so much for the quick response.


Since you trimmed her beak, have you noticed any difference how much she eats?
Also did you look inside her mouth for anything unusual?
Here's a link for you to consider:




__





Brown Egg Blue Egg - Plugged Nare - (Plugged Nose)






www.browneggblueegg.com


----------



## Gkreiser (10 mo ago)




----------



## Gkreiser (10 mo ago)

Yes, I notice a difference in her eating! How does it look now?


----------



## Gkreiser (10 mo ago)

I just looked at that link, the first time I saw the crusty beak I picked it off and it did leave quite a hole. I am definitely going to try the peroxide. Thanks so much


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice work on the beak trimming. Maybe a micro tad short on the top but still very much within a good range.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes, the beak looks great. Excellent job!


----------

